# Finrot:(



## bettafreak33 (Jan 30, 2011)

Hey guys,one of my bettas has fin rot.So,I went to petsmart today and got some bettfix.There are directions on the back,but I was wondering if there is anything else I should put in the bowl(Don't worry it's not his permanent house).Pictures are in my albums.


----------



## bettafreak33 (Jan 30, 2011)

Anyone?


----------



## bettafreak33 (Jan 30, 2011)

ooaakkaayy.I'll just go treat him then.


----------



## Emmalea (Jan 23, 2011)

I wouldn't use the bettafix, it can make your fish really sick.
I would try a aquarium salt treatment first, I will try and find instructions for you.


----------



## bettafreak33 (Jan 30, 2011)

Emmalea said:


> I wouldn't use the bettafix, it can make your fish really sick.
> I would try a aquarium salt treatment first, I will try and find instructions for you.


 No,it's okay.None of the petstores around me have that.


----------



## Emmalea (Jan 23, 2011)

Ok heres how you would do a salt treatment.


Aquarium salt is perfectly fine for treating diseases, it's long-term use of it that can be harmful.

To treat fin rot, keep the water about 77-78 degrees F, and add 1 tsp per gallon of aquarium salt (condition/dechlorinate the water as usual), and do daily 100% water changes. It's definitely easiest to put the fish in a small quarantine container if you have one that you could float in your main tank. Keep up this treatment for 7-10 days. If you have any Indian almond leaf or oak leaves, the tannins are extremely beneficial. 

LolaQuigs wrote this not me, so all credit goes to her.


----------



## Emmalea (Jan 23, 2011)

bettafreak33 said:


> No,it's okay.None of the petstores around me have that.


All petstores sell it, even wallmart. I you can't find it ask someone at the store, I guarantee they will have it.


----------



## bettafreak33 (Jan 30, 2011)

I've already looked at the petstores.They don't have it at all.I don't trust wal*mart they take HORRIBLE care of their bettas and every other fish they sell.


----------



## Emmalea (Jan 23, 2011)

Honesty, I think you must just not be looking in the right place. All stores that sell fish or fish supplies sell it.

As for wallmart I'm also not a big fan of them, but I know lots of people who use the aquarium salt from them and it is totally fine.
I have used it and had no issues.

But if you don't want to get any salt I would just do lots of water changes and see if it gets better, I still wouldn't use the bettafix because I wouldn't want to harm the fish.


----------



## bettafreak33 (Jan 30, 2011)

Emmalea said:


> Honesty, I think you must just not be looking in the right place. All stores that sell fish or fish supplies sell it.
> 
> As for wallmart I'm also not a big fan of them, but I know lots of people who use the aquarium salt from them and it is totally fine.
> I have used it and had no issues.
> ...


 UUGH! I don't know what to do! I can't spend much money because I'm getting a puppy in a month or two.I don't think his water quality is the problem.His water is VERY clear.


----------



## Emmalea (Jan 23, 2011)

The salt is really inexpensive, maybe a few dollars. So it wont totally break the bank, lol.

What size is his tank and how often do you change the water?
Even if his water looks clean it could still have lots of harmful stuff in it.


----------



## bettafreak33 (Jan 30, 2011)

He's in a 1 gallon (for now VERY temporary)And I change his water about once a week.I know that's WAY too little,but I just don't have time with schoolwork.


----------



## Luimeril (Dec 29, 2010)

once a week in a one gallon is too long. fin rot doesn't just pop up outta nowhere, something has to trigger it. in most cases, it's poor water quality. just because the water looks clear, doesn't mean it's safe. in a one gallon, ammonia builds up really fast, so water changes must be made at least daily, if you can't, then every other day. aquarium salt will put you back, maybe six bucks at the most, and it's fine to get it from walmart. i understand school work takes up alot of time, but it doesn't take but maybe 10 minutes, if not less, to cup the fish, dump the fish stuff into a strainer, rinse the tank out, rinse off the decor, replace the decor and gravel, fill the tank back up, set it back where it was, and float the fish for a while. i did it in 5 today.


----------



## Emmalea (Jan 23, 2011)

That would most likely be what caused the finrot.
I'm sure you already know that with a tank that small you need to be changing the water at least every other day.

Now that he has fin rot you need to do daily 100% water changes if you want him to stand a chance of getting better.

I'm not trying to be rude but being busy is no excuse to not change his water.
Lots of people on here including me lead super busy lives and we still make the time to care for our fish.


----------



## bettafreak33 (Jan 30, 2011)

Guys chill okay.I have had to do advanced 7th grade math all week(Pi,Algebra all that fun stuff)and it has made me REALLY stressed.So this is not helping any.


----------



## bettafreak33 (Jan 30, 2011)

And all that math has kept me up until 10 at night ALL week.


----------



## Luimeril (Dec 29, 2010)

i'm not trying to be mean. not at all. i'm just stating, fin rot doesn't come from nothing, and usually is from bad water quality, and that it doesn't take alot of time to change the water. i apologize if it came out as mean. i can also understand being stressed. lately, i haven't wanted to change my own tanks(shamefully), but i made myself do it, after seeing Caroline, my desk betta, acting mopey. since i changed her water today, she's perked up alot, and has been exploring for hours.


----------



## bettafreak33 (Jan 30, 2011)

I went ahead and put him in a bowl with the bettafix and suprisingly he has perked up and seems to be doing great.


----------



## Emmalea (Jan 23, 2011)

bettafreak33 said:


> Guys chill okay.I have had to do advanced 7th grade math all week(Pi,Algebra all that fun stuff)and it has made me REALLY stressed.So this is not helping any.


You know what? Some times you need to put your pets needs before your own. You may be stressed out from school, but think about the ammonia in your tank stressing out your fish and making him ill.

When you get a pet you are making a commitment to care for it and keep it healthy and happy. I'm sorry but you haven't been doing this, your fish is sick because of you and now it's up to you to help him get better.

You said you re getting a puppy? do you know how much work they are? It will make your fish seem like a piece of cake. 

I know you are young and I know school can be tough but it's still not an excuse.


----------



## Emmalea (Jan 23, 2011)

Bettafix can damage the labyrinth organ, which is how bettas breath. I would remove him from the Bettafix right away.


----------



## Luimeril (Dec 29, 2010)

betta fix will burn his labyrinth organ. that's why almost no one uses it. i'm sure it has meds in it, that will help him out, but it also has chemicals in it, that will damage his labyrinth organ. honestly, why even ask our advice, if you're going to do the opposite of what we're suggesting. i, for one, know alot about fin issues in bettas. true, i'm no expert, but i know enough to help out. i've cured severe fin rot, with just Indian Almond Leaves, aquarium salt, and frequent water changes. i've prevented fin rot in two of my own, by doing the same thing. i suggest, removing him from the bowl, and treating it the way we suggested.


----------



## bettafreak33 (Jan 30, 2011)

Luimeril said:


> betta fix will burn his labyrinth organ. that's why almost no one uses it. i'm sure it has meds in it, that will help him out, but it also has chemicals in it, that will damage his labyrinth organ. honestly, why even ask our advice, if you're going to do the opposite of what we're suggesting. i, for one, know alot about fin issues in bettas. true, i'm no expert, but i know enough to help out. i've cured severe fin rot, with just Indian Almond Leaves, aquarium salt, and frequent water changes. i've prevented fin rot in two of my own, by doing the same thing. i suggest, removing him from the bowl, and treating it the way we suggested.


 I've checked his breathing and he is doing fine.If I notice any heavy delayed breathing I will take him out immediately. I'm changing all my 1 and 1.5 gallon tanks right now.And if anyone is going to say something rude or mean,will be added to my ignore list like someone alredy has.


----------



## Emmalea (Jan 23, 2011)

bettafreak33 said:


> I've checked his breathing and he is doing fine.If I notice any heavy delayed breathing I will take him out immediately. I'm changing all my 1 and 1.5 gallon tanks right now.And if anyone is going to say something rude or mean,will be added to my ignore list like someone alredy has.


You won't be able to see any breathing issues until the damage is already done, thats why people don't use it.

We aren't trying to be rude, we are trying to help your fish.
But you refuse to take good advice that you are given and instead just do what you want because it is the easy thing to do.
It makes me wonder why you even bother to post asking for help.


----------



## bettafreak33 (Jan 30, 2011)

Emmalea said:


> You know what? Some times you need to put your pets needs before your own. You may be stressed out from school, but think about the ammonia in your tank stressing out your fish and making him ill.
> 
> When you get a pet you are making a commitment to care for it and keep it healthy and happy. I'm sorry but you haven't been doing this, your fish is sick because of you and now it's up to you to help him get better.
> 
> ...


 So a FISH is more important than education?Ha,ha,ha it's funny how that's so wrong.Don't get me wrong I love my fish,but education is more important.Yes I am getting a puppy,and I know how tough they can be,but at least I don't have to clean its pen EVERY day.


----------



## bettafreak33 (Jan 30, 2011)

Emmalea said:


> You won't be able to see any breathing issues until the damage is already done, thats why people don't use it.
> 
> We aren't trying to be rude, we are trying to help your fish.
> But you refuse to take good advice that you are given and instead just do what you want because it is the easy thing to do.
> It makes me wonder why you even bother to post asking for help.


 I "refused" to listen to it because I asked my parents about it and they said go ahead and use it.(my dad is a VERY,VERY,VERY experienced fish owner)


----------



## Emmalea (Jan 23, 2011)

bettafreak33 said:


> So a FISH is more important than education?Ha,ha,ha it's funny how that's so wrong.Don't get me wrong I love my fish,but education is more important.Yes I am getting a puppy,and I know how tough they can be,but at least I don't have to clean its pen EVERY day.


I don't think your education will suffer to much over the 10 minutes it will take to clean your tanks, I also think that yes your fish should come first.
But if you really feel that with your school work you don't have time to take proper care of your fish then you might want to think about finding him a new home.

You will need to clean up after your puppy all the time, accidents in the house, plus you will need to take it outside about once an hour to house train it. 

I have a really hard time believing that your dad is a fish expert. 
If he was then why ask on here for advice? And if he really knew that much he would have told you to change you water everyday as needed.
He also wouldn't have recommend that you use the bettafix when its a known fact that it is not good for bettas.


----------



## bettafreak33 (Jan 30, 2011)

Emmalea said:


> I don't think your education will suffer to much over the 10 minutes it will take to clean your tanks, I also think that yes your fish should come first.
> But if you really feel that with your school work you don't have time to take proper care of your fish then you might want to think about finding him a new home.
> 
> You will need to clean up after your puppy all the time, accidents in the house, plus you will need to take it outside about once an hour to house train it.
> ...


 Education is more important.It's not just school it's also baseball practices 3 times a week 2hours(or more)each time.
The puppy will not be inside.She will be in a fairly large pen whre she can freely go to the restroom.My dad knows ALOT about fish did I say he was an EXPERT?No.I asked him AFTER I started this thread.Did I say he is a BETTA "expert"?No.You don't know me.


----------



## Luimeril (Dec 29, 2010)

bettas are different than most fish are. they're MUCH different. while some meds will work fine for most fish, they will act very differently on bettas. bettafix is something that will harm bettas. with infrequent water changes, the chemicals cause a film to form on the top of the water, which, when the betta breaths in air from the surface, will burn their labyrinth organ, damaging it beyond repair. it won't happen over night, but will happen eventually.


----------



## bettafreak33 (Jan 30, 2011)

He knows alot about bettas too.My very first betta was in a 5 gallon.


----------



## Emmalea (Jan 23, 2011)

Well then maybe you should choose between baseball and fish keeping since you clearly don't have time for both.

You shouldn't keep your puppy outside, they need to be with their people of they will have major issues when they grow up.

If your dad doesn't know much about bettas then he shouldn't be giving you advice on medicating them.


----------



## bettafreak33 (Jan 30, 2011)

Emmalea said:


> Well then maybe you should choose between baseball and fish keeping since you clearly don't have time for both.
> 
> You shouldn't keep your puppy outside, they need to be with their people of they will have major issues when they grow up.
> 
> If your dad doesn't know much about bettas then he shouldn't be giving you advice on medicating them.


 Congratulations!You have been added to my ignore list.


----------



## Luimeril (Dec 29, 2010)

we understand that, but we also know the dangers of misinformation. bettafix, if i'm not mistaking, is like melafix, which has Tea Tree Oil, which has been proven to damage they're labyrinth. i know i sound like a broken record with that, but i'm just looking out for your betta. clean, warm water, Indian Almond Leaf(or even decaf green tea bags, if you can't get your hands on IAL), and Aquarium Salt(or... if i'm not mistaking, kosher salt with out the yellow caking stuff, if you can't get to a pet store or walmart. someone else will have to comment on that part) will cure and heal his fin rot in less than 2 weeks. it's alot of work, but part of having a betta in a small tank. i have 2 bettas in a tank smaller than 2.5 gallons, so that's daily or every other day water changes for those two. everyone else is in a 2.5 or 3 gallon, so that's water changes every 3 days. i have7 bettas. that's at least one water change every day of the week. and, i'm a busy gal. i may not have homework or ball practice, but i have other things that must be done every day, and i'm planning on starting work soon(hopefully). but, it's something that must be done, if i want my fish to stay healthy. once i get some good money flow in, i do plan on upgrading all 7, to two divided 20 gallons, so that i don't have to change water every single day of the week, but until then, it must be done. if you don't want to change your fish's water every day, get a larger tank. what happened to the 5 gallon your first one was in?


----------



## turtle10 (Dec 30, 2010)

I don't believe that you don't have like 10 minutes to do a water changes, and if you are that busy then why are you getting another pet? And why would you risk the medicine? Your dad may be an experienced fish keeper, but he is not an experienced betta keeper. The members on here are, so I would listen to them. You won't be able to see the damage until it is too late. Just don't risk the medicine, use the natural salt and water change method. 

Not related to fish but you brought it up:

Puppies should NOT be kept outside. They are developing and need to be interacted with basically constantly. You should never just keep a dog outside because it is convenient. You need to train and socialize your puppy. Just keeping it outside so you don't have to clean up after it is cruel.


----------



## Emmalea (Jan 23, 2011)

bettafreak33 said:


> Congratulations!You have been added to my ignore list.


Oh noes, what will I ever do with myself.
Some little child has blocked me *crys*


----------



## turtle10 (Dec 30, 2010)

bettafreak33 said:


> Congratulations!You have been added to my ignore list.


You shouldn't ignore someone just because you don't like their advice. Nothing emmalea said should be ignored, she is right. I think you just don't want to hear you are wrong.


----------



## Emmalea (Jan 23, 2011)

turtle10 said:


> I don't believe that you don't have like 10 minutes to do a water changes, and if you are that busy then why are you getting another pet? And why would you risk the medicine? Your dad may be an experienced fish keeper, but he is not an experienced betta keeper. The members on here are, so I would listen to them. You won't be able to see the damage until it is too late. Just don't risk the medicine, use the natural salt and water change method.
> 
> Not related to fish but you brought it up:
> 
> Puppies should NOT be kept outside. They are developing and need to be interacted with basically constantly. You should never just keep a dog outside because it is convenient. You need to train and socialize your puppy. Just keeping it outside so you don't have to clean up after it is cruel.


Thank you! 
I agree 100%
The thought of someone keeping a puppy outside makes me so sad


----------



## turtle10 (Dec 30, 2010)

I know! There is no way the puppy will develop properly like that. Puppies are like clay and need to be molded. How are you supposed to "mold" a puppy while it is just left outside? And to leave it outside just because you don't want to clean up after it is just wrong. If you don't want to care for a dog, then don't get one. Being that it is a living creature, dogs poop. No way of getting around that, gotta clean it up, you can't just leave it outside. A puppy should only be outside under supervision.


----------



## ANHEL123 (Jul 21, 2010)

Hi guys i love bettas i feel bad to read ur threads. bettafreak33 i can mail to u aquarium salt and IAL. U have more then one betta so if i can help it make me feel batter. I did it before to a few people. If u want just PM me with ur address i will gladly mail it to u.


----------



## Luimeril (Dec 29, 2010)

i've had dogs all my life. that's going on 24 years of dogs. only TWO have EVER been 100% outside dogs. the first, was a chow/german shepard mix named Bear. and, it honestly was HIS choice. o.o he was outside for a day while mom had company over, and he loved it and refused to come inside. we gave him water 2 to 3 times a day, more if it was hot, and he got hay, blankets, and pillows when it was cold out.

the other, was a Sheltie named Beu. but, he, like Bear, chose to be outside, and got pampered just like Bear did. both had interactions with humans constantly, though, and were not outside because of their mess.

thanks, Turtle, for speaking up. was i, in any way, rude? o.o


----------



## Emmalea (Jan 23, 2011)

turtle10 said:


> I know! There is no way the puppy will develop properly like that. Puppies are like clay and need to be molded. How are you supposed to "mold" a puppy while it is just left outside? And to leave it outside just because you don't want to clean up after it is just wrong. If you don't want to care for a dog, then don't get one. Being that it is a living creature, dogs poop. No way of getting around that, gotta clean it up, you can't just leave it outside. A puppy should only be outside under supervision.


I know, I've seen first hand what dogs who don't have a good "puppyhood" are like. My girl was a stray as a puppy and she is really odd, I love her dearly but a lot of people wouldn't.

People who don't want to clean up puppy mess shouldn't get puppys.


----------



## turtle10 (Dec 30, 2010)

Luimeril said:


> i've had dogs all my life. that's going on 24 years of dogs. only TWO have EVER been 100% outside dogs. the first, was a chow/german shepard mix named Bear. and, it honestly was HIS choice. o.o he was outside for a day while mom had company over, and he loved it and refused to come inside. we gave him water 2 to 3 times a day, more if it was hot, and he got hay, blankets, and pillows when it was cold out.
> 
> the other, was a Sheltie named Beu. but, he, like Bear, chose to be outside, and got pampered just like Bear did. both had interactions with humans constantly, though, and were not outside because of their mess.
> 
> thanks, Turtle, for speaking up. was i, in any way, rude? o.o


You definitely were not rude. About the outside thing, some dogs just prefer it lol. Bear reminds me of my dog that also prefers the outdoors, but of course she is not a puppy. She is my four year old lab Winnie and she just won't come in! She loves the outdoors and laying in the sun, so she usually only comes in around lunch time and dinner, and then for bed. She has her own couch


----------



## Luimeril (Dec 29, 2010)

turtle10 said:


> You definitely were not rude. About the outside thing, some dogs just prefer it lol. Bear reminds me of my dog that also prefers the outdoors, but of course she is not a puppy. She is my four year old lab Winnie and she just won't come in! She loves the outdoors and laying in the sun, so she usually only comes in around lunch time and dinner, and then for bed. She has her own couch


Bear wouldn't even let a whisker in the door! he flat-out refused to come in. he was full-grown, though. passed away years ago. he was 11, and we're guessing the heat was just too much for his old bones. despite him having plenty of shade, and cold water all day long(we'd go out to give him new water every hour. it was a bad hot spell), he passed.


----------



## turtle10 (Dec 30, 2010)

Emmalea said:


> I know, I've seen first hand what dogs who don't have a good "puppyhood" are like. My girl was a stray as a puppy and she is really odd, I love her dearly but a lot of people wouldn't.
> 
> People who don't want to clean up puppy mess shouldn't get puppys.


You can always tell when a dog wasn't interacted with during puppyhood. They have that odd vibe. My older lab Camilla wasn't really socialized as a pup and she is incredibly emotional. While at times it can be cute, it definitely brings to light how she was raised. She will cry and like scream sometimes out of emotion. It just leads to a lot of behavior problems, which often times means once the dog is too big too handle it goes to the shelter 

It can be really expensive, but training classes and things like that are SO worth it. Not just because you and your dog will learn all sorts of things like leash walking, sitting, potty training, etc, but because your dog will be socialized to people and other dogs. I totally believed socialization is the key to a happy dog. Winnie my other lab actually had training and a good puppy hood, and you can totally tell she is more stable than Camilla and Apple, who had no training or socialization when raised. 





Luimeril said:


> Bear wouldn't even let a whisker in the door! he flat-out refused to come in. he was full-grown, though. passed away years ago. he was 11, and we're guessing the heat was just too much for his old bones. despite him having plenty of shade, and cold water all day long(we'd go out to give him new water every hour. it was a bad hot spell), he passed.


I'm so sorry, it was probably his time. He chose to be outside, so I am sure that is where he wanted to pass. I am sad he passed, but he lived a full life. Passings of older pets can be bittersweet because you miss them so much but you are happy they lived a long, happy life.


----------



## TheCrysCat (Mar 14, 2011)

Hey, I totally understand being caught up in school work. I'm in honors classes now, and in seventh grade I was in advanced classes too. Next year, the only non-honors or AP class I'm taking is Orchestra, and that's a guaranteed half an hour or so every other day of practice. My math class is actually working on pi right now too, although prolly a little more advanced than what you're doing. I have at least an hour and a half to two hours each night of homework, and most of the time I have to rest for an hour in order to function and be able to do that homework. I have to keep my grades up in order to get scholarships because my family is not incredibly rich and I want to be able to go to University for four years, if not more. Education is way up there in my priorities. 

But a pet, whether it's a puppy or a fish, is also a responsibility. It's not about something being more important than another. You have that pet knowing that it's a living thing that cannot take care of itself, so you're the one who has to do it. No, I don't enjoy having to haul heavy 2.5 gallon tanks down the stairs in order to dump the water out so that I can scrub them and rinse gravel, then carry it all back up and lift it onto a shelf. But I do it anyway, because I got these fish knowing that they were solely my responsibility, and whether they thrived or not was entirely based on me. To me, the reward is knowing that I am capable of taking care of other lives, and getting to see beautiful fish that are so happy and pretty because of me. If you are incapable of taking care of that fish, or just don't feel like it because of everything you've got going on (which I can totally relate to) then you should give it to someone who can, or arrange for a parent's help. 

That being said, no one here has been mean to you, and you were the one that asked for help in the first place. I'm sorry their answers have not been to your satisfaction, but choosing to hit "ignore" on people who are trying to help your pet and have way more expirience with it than you do is just uncalled for.


----------



## turtle10 (Dec 30, 2010)

Wow, TheCrysCat, that was perfect, I couldn't have said it better. I totally agree with you.


----------



## Luimeril (Dec 29, 2010)

it was hard, cause i grew up with Bear. mom tells me stories about my life as an infant with the big guy. he'd let me ride on his back like a pony when i was little. since he passed, mom refuses to get a big dog. nothing bigger than our Pekingese for her.

as for not having enough time to do water changes, my brother is smart. he's in those smart classes, but he goes to school online. he's always busy with projects and homework and research(both assigned, and his own. he wants to work on computers. :d), but he still does religious water changes on his two bettas. his Delta/Halfmoon is a chronic tail biter(way worse than my delta. to the point where, we don't know his tail type 100%). i've known people way busier than me, or my brother, who still do water changes when they need to be made. you just gotta assign 10 minutes to doing it daily, since the OP's fish is in a one gallon or so.


----------



## TheCrysCat (Mar 14, 2011)

turtle10 said:


> Wow, TheCrysCat, that was perfect, I couldn't have said it better. I totally agree with you.


Thank you. I was worried it was too much of a great block of text  Anyway, part of the reason I got betta fish in the first place was to prove to myself that I _could_ do it, because my mother has always taken care of everything. These fishly are solely mine, and I couldn't be prouder.


----------



## turtle10 (Dec 30, 2010)

Luimeril said:


> it was hard, cause i grew up with Bear. mom tells me stories about my life as an infant with the big guy. he'd let me ride on his back like a pony when i was little. since he passed, mom refuses to get a big dog. nothing bigger than our Pekingese for her.
> 
> as for not having enough time to do water changes, my brother is smart. he's in those smart classes, but he goes to school online. he's always busy with projects and homework and research(both assigned, and his own. he wants to work on computers. :d), but he still does religious water changes on his two bettas. his Delta/Halfmoon is a chronic tail biter(way worse than my delta. to the point where, we don't know his tail type 100%). i've known people way busier than me, or my brother, who still do water changes when they need to be made. you just gotta assign 10 minutes to doing it daily, since the OP's fish is in a one gallon or so.


I agree. I just don't believe they don't have ten minutes to spare. If you are going to have an animal, you need to be doing the proper maintenance regardless of your schedule. If you are really that busy, set an alarm to wake up 20 minutes earlier, or stay up 20 minutes later.




TheCrysCat said:


> Thank you. I was worried it was too much of a great block of text  Anyway, part of the reason I got betta fish in the first place was to prove to myself that I _could_ do it, because my mother has always taken care of everything. These fishly are solely mine, and I couldn't be prouder.


I am proud of my fish too. It feels so good to know that I am providing a good, safe life for my fish. Because with fish we basically play god, so it is up to us whether they live, suffer, or die.


----------



## Luimeril (Dec 29, 2010)

speaking of, i gotta change Lulu's and Theo's water before i head to bed(note: it's 15 minutes till one AM where i am).

having 7 bettas is a handful, but water changes is something i enjoy. yes, i often get splashed with dirty fish water, and sometimes i stress them out when i gotta fight them to get them in the cup, but i LOVE how happy they are after they get released into the clean water. take Caroline, for example. she was a tad mopey today. true, i've been a tad slack about water changes, but i recently found out a Japanese friend of mine died in the Tsunami last week. i wasn't even taking care of MYSELF after learning that(he and i were extremely close, so his death rocked me to my core. that whole day, i stayed in my room crying). but, when i saw Caroline acting the way she was, just laying there, looking at me with her big blue eyes, fins clamped, but still swimming eagerly to me and wiggling when she saw me, i realized i HAD to change her water. i felt HORRIBLE about neglecting my babies this past week. i cupped her in the biggest betta cup i had, scrubbed her tank and rocks, re-arranged her plants around to make things more exciting, and gave her the fish toy i have(a cute glass dolphin attacked to a glass bubble by a string. they push it around, flare at it, poke at it). she was super excited about the water change, so i released her a little earlier than i normally do. she's been YET to lay down, but i did catch her snuggled in her Java moss. <3 i wish i could have taken a picture!


----------



## TheCrysCat (Mar 14, 2011)

I am so sorry about your friend


----------



## turtle10 (Dec 30, 2010)

Luimeril said:


> speaking of, i gotta change Lulu's and Theo's water before i head to bed(note: it's 15 minutes till one AM where i am).
> 
> having 7 bettas is a handful, but water changes is something i enjoy. yes, i often get splashed with dirty fish water, and sometimes i stress them out when i gotta fight them to get them in the cup, but i LOVE how happy they are after they get released into the clean water. take Caroline, for example. she was a tad mopey today. true, i've been a tad slack about water changes, but i recently found out a Japanese friend of mine died in the Tsunami last week. i wasn't even taking care of MYSELF after learning that(he and i were extremely close, so his death rocked me to my core. that whole day, i stayed in my room crying). but, when i saw Caroline acting the way she was, just laying there, looking at me with her big blue eyes, fins clamped, but still swimming eagerly to me and wiggling when she saw me, i realized i HAD to change her water. i felt HORRIBLE about neglecting my babies this past week. i cupped her in the biggest betta cup i had, scrubbed her tank and rocks, re-arranged her plants around to make things more exciting, and gave her the fish toy i have(a cute glass dolphin attacked to a glass bubble by a string. they push it around, flare at it, poke at it). she was super excited about the water change, so i released her a little earlier than i normally do. she's been YET to lay down, but i did catch her snuggled in her Java moss. <3 i wish i could have taken a picture!


I am so sorry about your friend in Japan. Losing some one in that way is so tough, especially since it is so unexpected. I am so glad your fish made you feel better, sometimes our animals are all we can really count on.


My dad died November of 2009 of alcoholism. His liver started to get cirrhosis, his kidneys started to fail, and his lungs would keep filling with fluid. It happened very fast. Although I didn't get into bettas until like a year after, they have helped me so much because the second and third year have been the hardest. As silly or simple as it sounds, water changes also help me when I am sad. I will be like crying and missing him but somehow doing a water change is like a little boost to my self esteem and I feel a little better because I know my dad is happy (wherever his spirit is) that I care for my fish. He loved animals and was a big believer in nature and being equal to all creatures. Thinking about it now makes me want to do a water change lol.

A bit off topic there, sorry, but water changes are everything!


----------



## Luimeril (Dec 29, 2010)

they really are helping me. if it weren't for them, i'd be a blubblering mess, holing up in my room, under the covers. i'm thinking hard about picking the perfect boy tomorrow, when i take a trip to the pet store, and naming him after my friend. or, a shortened, alternate meaning of his name. :3

oh, my. i'm trying out different plants in Lulu's tank. she usually loves the super colorful ones, but it's all green and natural-looking in there now. she's swimming around, stress bars dark, poking at the plants.


----------



## turtle10 (Dec 30, 2010)

Getting a betta will make you feel so much better! You should name him after your friend, that seems a great way to honor him.

Aw Lulu! But at least she is getting fresh water, I bit of stress shouldn't hurt her


----------



## Luimeril (Dec 29, 2010)

she'll live. lol she stresses SO easy! i look at her, and she's both stress striping, and breeding barring! xD


----------



## turtle10 (Dec 30, 2010)

I have a girl like that! She does the stress bars then once I am done she will flare and show her breeding bars. Like she is scared at first but once my hand is out she is like "Yeah, I'm tough! I scared her off!" Lol haha cracks me up every time. My dog does something like that too. The mailman will drop off the mail, and of course leaves to go to the next house. But my dog thinks that he scared him off! haha


----------



## Luimeril (Dec 29, 2010)

thing about Lulu. she submits to Caroline totally. x3c Caroline's 1/3 her size, and when she first saw Caro, Lulu was all "FLARE!", then the moment Caroline flared back, she backed off and showed the submission bars! xD


----------



## turtle10 (Dec 30, 2010)

Aw that is so cute! I love their names by the way. There are not typical fish names but somehow they totally work! I like when fish have human names. One of my bettas is named Jeremy.


----------



## Luimeril (Dec 29, 2010)

i have a bag full of human names. xD except Cup. :3 i've had, or still have:

Cup, Lulu, Dante, Freya, Zach, Gackt, Hyde, Weiss, Mister Auron, Caroline, Zidane, Chappy Belle, Theodore, and Remy. i don't think i'm forgetting anyone. xD all named after something, or someone. most are Japanese-related. xD i've decided, my new boy, will be Ichi, Japanese for 1, and the alternate word, for the alternate meaning of part of my friend's name. xD it's confusing, but makes sense if you look it up. :d


----------



## turtle10 (Dec 30, 2010)

Ooh Ichi is adorable, how do you pronounce it?


----------



## Luimeril (Dec 29, 2010)

ever watch the anime Bleach on Adult Swim? x3 lol

it's... hard to explain. .____o if i were to spell it out, i guess it would be "eechi". o.o


----------



## turtle10 (Dec 30, 2010)

No I haven't, but I love futurama and family guy. I really like your new fish's name!


----------



## Shannon McBurger (Mar 19, 2011)

*It's easy, salt*

Just put some salt in your betta's water and he/she will be better in no time! It is an easy cure, hope your fishy gets better!


----------



## ANHEL123 (Jul 21, 2010)

Sorry i understand everyone's poing and I think he learn his lessen. I am sure he want to take care of that betta,that is why he ask forum to help him. When u mad u always say things u don't mean. I am sure that is what happened here.


----------



## turtle10 (Dec 30, 2010)

ANHEL123 said:


> Sorry i understand everyone's poing and I think he learn his lessen. I am sure he want to take care of that betta,that is why he ask forum to help him. When u mad u always say things u don't mean. I am sure that is what happened here.


If he wants to take care of the betta then why won't he change the water more than once a week? I don't believe they don't have the time. I think they are just being irresponsible.


----------



## bettafreak33 (Jan 30, 2011)

I haven't had time LATELY.I've just been REALLY busy lately.I took him out of the "hospital"tank.Does that make ya'll happy?I did a water change today too.


----------



## turtle10 (Dec 30, 2010)

bettafreak33 said:


> I haven't had time LATELY.I've just been REALLY busy lately.I took him out of the "hospital"tank.Does that make ya'll happy?I did a water change today too.


I don't believe that you didn't have ten minutes of free time lately. There is no excuse for not keeping up with water changes. You had no free time I am assuming that also means you didn't watch TV, hand out with friends, read, go on the computer, etc. Fish and pets come before all entertainment. If you were really that busy you could have woken up early to do a water change and stayed up a bit later. I am sorry you have had a lot of school work, but there is no excuse.


----------



## bettafreak33 (Jan 30, 2011)

Blah,blah,blah.you don't know me at all.So don't tell me how to run MY life.


----------



## bettafreak33 (Jan 30, 2011)

We have an 11 year old dog that has lived outside ALL her life.She is VERY nice and only barks at cats and squirrels.


----------



## turtle10 (Dec 30, 2010)

bettafreak33 said:


> Blah,blah,blah.you don't know me at all.So don't tell me how to run MY life.


You are being very disrespectful and immature to someone who is just looking out for you fish. No I don't know you, but I do know you had at least 10 minutes to care for your fish. I am not telling you how to run your life, I am trying to help you not kill your fish. I am sorry if you don't like what I have to say, but it is the truth. 




bettafreak33 said:


> We have an 11 year old dog that has lived outside ALL her life.She is VERY nice and only barks at cats and squirrels.


Poor dog, makes me sad for her. You can't do that to a puppy by the way. They can't be left outside unsupervised.


----------



## GreenTea (Jan 31, 2011)

It's not abut making US happy. It's about helping a live animal you decided to accept caring for. YOU came HERE looking for advice. I'm glad you stated you're in 7th grade math because that explains why you are reacting so immaturely to clear advice. 

I have two unfiltered 2.5 gallon tanks and it takes me 8 minutes to clean both. Busy with hw? Get up 8 minutes earlier. It's not hard. And you're getting a puppy? I think you need someone to be a little mean, because you didn't listen to clear, calm advice. Most of us are in college, have families, partners, kids, whatever, and make time. I think you can do it too since you're not driving yet.

You and/or your dad are plainly inconsiderate/negligent pet owners at best, and if you think getting a puppy is a good idea when you're saying you don't have time to clean a fish tank, that makes one or both of you clearly...silly. Since you're about 13 I will filter my words, but I think you should know it's not deserved as you have just been wretched through this whole process! I hope you take this to heart and change your ways, those animals feel pain and negligence and if you can't or won't care for them, let someone else do it.


----------



## bettafreak33 (Jan 30, 2011)

GreenTea said:


> It's not abut making US happy. It's about helping a live animal you decided to accept caring for. YOU came HERE looking for advice. I'm glad you stated you're in 7th grade math because that explains why you are reacting so immaturely to clear advice.
> 
> I have two unfiltered 2.5 gallon tanks and it takes me 8 minutes to clean both. Busy with hw? Get up 8 minutes earlier. It's not hard. And you're getting a puppy? I think you need someone to be a little mean, because you didn't listen to clear, calm advice. Most of us are in college, have families, partners, kids, whatever, and make time. I think you can do it too since you're not driving yet.
> 
> You and/or your dad are plainly inconsiderate/negligent pet owners at best, and if you think getting a puppy is a good idea when you're saying you don't have time to clean a fish tank, that makes one or both of you clearly...silly. Since you're about 13 I will filter my words, but I think you should know it's not deserved as you have just been wretched through this whole process! I hope you take this to heart and change your ways, those animals feel pain and negligence and if you can't or won't care for them, let someone else do it.


 Sure whatever.You don't know me so......NO,I won't say that.


----------



## turtle10 (Dec 30, 2010)

bettafreak33 said:


> Sure whatever.You don't know me so......NO,I won't say that.


It doesn't matter if we know you or not. You aren't treating you animals right, plain and simple. THAT is what we know. 

Please don't get a puppy if you are not going to take the time to feed it, train it, and clean up after it INSIDE.

It is also so immature of you to blatantly ignore our advice when we are RIGHT. This is a betta forum where we care about the fish we keep. If we see someone not caring we ARE going to speak up. It is not about our happiness and time, it is about the commitment we made to an animal and FOLLOWING THROUGH. Your betta WILL die if you don't care for it.


----------



## GreenTea (Jan 31, 2011)

Just kidding, it doesn't matter that you're 13 anymore... Quite rebellious you are! Use that energy to fight the man or something, not us. We wiley fish-keepers are not your enemy. Maybe some Rage Against The Machine will help you work it out. Poetry perhaps? Cigarettes at lunch maybe. We all did it. Get it out somehow, young one. 

I hope everyone is done responding to this thread, as we have all tried. Let's not waste more time here giving attention to this person. Best of luck to you and your pets you treat like secondhand property, you little troll.


----------



## bettafreak33 (Jan 30, 2011)

Your opinion on EVERYTHING.I won't be coming on anymore.Atleast that makes both of us happy.


----------



## bettafreak33 (Jan 30, 2011)

GreenTea said:


> Just kidding, it doesn't matter that you're 13 anymore... Quite rebellious you are! Use that energy to fight the man or something, not us. We wiley fish-keepers are not your enemy. Maybe some Rage Against The Machine will help you work it out. Poetry perhaps? Cigarettes at lunch maybe. We all did it. Get it out somehow, young one.
> 
> I hope everyone is done responding to this thread, as we have all tried. Let's not waste more time here giving attention to this person. Best of luck to you and your pets you treat like secondhand property, you little troll.


 You just showed how inmature you are by calling me a troll,JERK!


----------



## turtle10 (Dec 30, 2010)

bettafreak33 said:


> Your opinion on EVERYTHING.I won't be coming on anymore.Atleast that makes both of us happy.


So you are not going to come on here any more because you don't want people pointing out how badly you treat your animals? Why don't you just treat your animals like they matter instead? Problem solved!

Doesn't make me happy that you are leaving, because I will still be worrying about your poor fish and your unlucky future pup. 


Although I don't usually name-call, YOU are the one that is being a jerk.


----------



## TheCrysCat (Mar 14, 2011)

Gah. Whatever guys, we tried our best. Can't help someone who's not going to help themselves.


----------



## bettafreak33 (Jan 30, 2011)

turtle10 said:


> So you are not going to come on here any more because you don't want people pointing out how badly you treat your animals? Why don't you just treat your animals like they matter instead? Problem solved!
> 
> Doesn't make me happy that you are leaving, because I will still be worrying about your poor fish and your unlucky future pup.
> 
> ...


 If you have ever looked at my albums you would see that I take good care of ALL of my bettas and my dads dog.


----------



## TheCrysCat (Mar 14, 2011)

I'm not trying to be snarky or anything; I'm just curious: what do you do with the dog in the winter?


----------



## BeCkS (Jan 19, 2011)

You guys should hear yourselves! you're talking to a kid whose in grade 7, obviously theyre immature but you dont have to attack her the way you are. Saying things like she doesnt treat her animals well and that shes a troll :s She just asked for a little help, she didnt have to have everyone gang up on her. Have a heart guys, shes just a kid. It may be frustrating that she wont listen, but dont get your panties in a bunch, she'll do what she wants despite what you say.
Just so everyone knows, I use bettafix for fin rot and my fish are healthier than they ever have been.


----------



## TheCrysCat (Mar 14, 2011)

I wasn't attacking him/her. I was pointing out that a pet is a responsibilty, and if you're not capable of taking care of it you should make arrangements for someone else to, even if that's a parent or a sibling. I can't speak for the Bettafix thing because I've never used it, nor have I researched it. As for the troll thing... people need to brush up on what that means. I don't think this kid is one, she's just acting immature. Being rude to people the way she has been is not acceptable at any age. I don't think that she's (sorry if you're a he) a horrible person or anything, but when you go on a forum whose members are mainly adults and older teens, chances are they're going to treat you like one, too.


----------



## bettafreak33 (Jan 30, 2011)

TheCrysCat said:


> I'm not trying to be snarky or anything; I'm just curious: what do you do with the dog in the winter?


 We put her in the garage and occasionally let her in by the fire.


----------



## bettafreak33 (Jan 30, 2011)

Oh,and I'm a boy.


----------



## turtle10 (Dec 30, 2010)

bettafreak33 said:


> We put her in the garage and occasionally let her in by the fire.


The garage? If you keep anything like cars or paint in there then that is not okay. Dogs should be inside during the winter, not in a dirty garage.


----------



## TheCrysCat (Mar 14, 2011)

OMG I'm sorry! It's hard to tell over the internet sometimes! I mean, the your being a guy thing


----------



## bettafreak33 (Jan 30, 2011)

turtle10 said:


> The garage? If you keep anything like cars or paint in there then that is not okay. Dogs should be inside during the winter, not in a dirty garage.


 Uhh,she's not an overgrown rat.(Chihuahua)Plus she has a fur coat,and a bed.


----------



## jespenguin (Feb 13, 2011)

This thread was really entertaining. I'm trying to think of how I acted in 7th grade, mind you it wasnt that long ago, and it makes me laugh. Give it 5 years graduate, take 20 credit hours, have your own place, work a job, pay bills. Then talk about stress, did anyone else read this and thing geesh how nice would it be to have math as your main concern. But really, step up your game, thats basically the answer.


----------



## TheCrysCat (Mar 14, 2011)

^ What that person said. Compared to how things are for me now, seventh grade was a piece of cake. I kept on thinking back to it, too. And yeah, step up your game  that's basically the gist of everything.


----------



## turtle10 (Dec 30, 2010)

bettafreak33 said:


> Uhh,she's not an overgrown rat.(Chihuahua)Plus she has a fur coat,and a bed.


Um I never said she was a rat. But if you are telling me your are keeping a CHIHUAHUA in a garage during the winter then that is cruelty to me. Chihuahuas get cold super easily, and a little coat isn't going to do much. Do the right thing and keep her inside. She also should NOT be left outside during the summer, she could have a heat stroke VERY easily or get picked up by a hawk. Small dogs like chihuahuas are INSIDE dogs, always. Please start keeping her inside.


----------



## bettafreak33 (Jan 30, 2011)

turtle10 said:


> Um I never said she was a rat. But if you are telling me your are keeping a CHIHUAHUA in a garage during the winter then that is cruelty to me. Chihuahuas get cold super easily, and a little coat isn't going to do much. Do the right thing and keep her inside. She also should NOT be left outside during the summer, she could have a heat stroke VERY easily or get picked up by a hawk. Small dogs like chihuahuas are INSIDE dogs, always. Please start keeping her inside.


 She's an english pointer.Chihuahuas shouldn't be considered dogs.I mean anything that jumps when it barks,anthing that is as big as another dogs poop.Not a dog,it's a doll.hehheh


----------



## TheCrysCat (Mar 14, 2011)

This thread really would be sort of amusing if it weren't for the fact that live animals were being discussed  Seriously, was I this bad when I was twelve/thirteen?


----------



## Littlebittyfish (Jan 5, 2011)

Dude, Try doing 100% water changes daily on 3 tanks with an autistic kid hanging off your legs!:lol:

Not easy...or a quick task to get done...I still manage to get it done though.I do it because it was my responsibilty I took on when I decided to bring fish home. I wouldn't have gotten fish if I wasn't willing to make time to take care of them the best I can.

You can even pre mix your aquarium salt dechlorinated water in a few 1 gallon jugs to make water changes easier and faster.You could do water changes in the morning and mix up the jug before bed. Or vise versa.

Aquarium salt is only $3.98 at Wal-mart, if you can't afford 3.98 to take care of a fish you already have then you don't need to get a puppy. Puppies are a lot more expensive than a betta. It doesn't matter if the aquarium salt comes from Wal-mart or Petco. I believe it is all the same..aquarium salt.It is sold in a little box carton usually.It lasts forever. I have had my one box for quite a while now.I have gone through at least 10 bags of dog food for my dog since I have had the salt.:lol:


----------



## bettafreak33 (Jan 30, 2011)

The puppy is free.And we already have most of the supplies


----------



## turtle10 (Dec 30, 2010)

bettafreak33 said:


> She's an english pointer.Chihuahuas shouldn't be considered dogs.I mean anything that jumps when it barks,anthing that is as big as another dogs poop.Not a dog,it's a doll.hehheh


Oh the way you typed it I thought you said she was a chihuahua. Chihuahuas are actually great dogs, not doll-like at all. They are small but they have huge hearts and personalities. I hate how people like chihuahuas are like over grown rats, they seriously look nothing alike. I sort of take offense to your chihuahua comment that they shouldn't be considered dogs. 


Either way a garage is not suitable for a dog to be in, no matter how big.


----------



## turtle10 (Dec 30, 2010)

bettafreak33 said:


> The puppy is free.And we already have most of the supplies


Please do not just leave it outside. Puppies must be inside and should only be outdoors under supervision. You have a fresh start with a new dog so do it the right way.


----------



## Littlebittyfish (Jan 5, 2011)

bettafreak33 said:


> The puppy is free.And we already have most of the supplies


The puppy may be free, but the vet is not.
You will need to get flea preventive, heartworm preventive, and yearly checkups. You also might want to keep a little money back just incase your pup gets sick and needs emergency help.
Dog food is also not free.


----------



## bettafreak33 (Jan 30, 2011)

Littlebittyfish said:


> The puppy may be free, but the vet is not.
> You will need to get flea preventive, heartworm preventive, and yearly checkups. You also might want to keep a little money back just incase your pup gets sick and needs emergency help.
> Dog food is also not free.


 We've got all of that.


----------



## turtle10 (Dec 30, 2010)

Littlebittyfish said:


> The puppy may be free, but the vet is not.
> You will need to get flea preventive, heartworm preventive, and yearly checkups. You also might want to keep a little money back just incase your pup gets sick and needs emergency help.
> Dog food is also not free.


Don't forget shots. My yorkie just had her rabies and last distemper shot and it was 95 dollars. That is just for ONE session. A puppy is never really free. Oh you will also need to spay/neuter them to prevent cancer and behavioral issues.

Are you going to be leaving her outside?


----------



## bettafreak33 (Jan 30, 2011)

turtle10 said:


> Don't forget shots. My yorkie just had her rabies and last distemper shot and it was 95 dollars. That is just for ONE session. A puppy is never really free. Oh you will also need to spay/neuter them to prevent cancer and behavioral issues.
> 
> Are you going to be leaving her outside?


 We MIGHT keep her inside the first week.


----------



## turtle10 (Dec 30, 2010)

bettafreak33 said:


> We MIGHT keep her inside the first week.


That is not acceptable. She has to stay inside while she is a puppy. She is a PUPPY for crying out loud. You wouldn't leave a toddler alone outside would you? Puppies need to stay inside where there are people to be properly socialized. Seriously, leaving her outside is absolutely not okay. If you are going to get a dog you need to make the effort to care for it inside, not outside.


----------



## bettafreak33 (Jan 30, 2011)

She's gonna be outside PERIOD.


----------



## Littlebittyfish (Jan 5, 2011)

getting back on subject....
If your fish seems to not improve with the bettafix or the finrot gets worse I strongly suggest picking up some aquarium salt.Aquarium salt has done wonders for some of my fish.


----------



## turtle10 (Dec 30, 2010)

bettafreak33 said:


> She's gonna be outside PERIOD.


Why though? Do you not realize that you can't leave baby animals outside? Why don't you want to provide care for your puppy?


----------



## bettafreak33 (Jan 30, 2011)

Littlebittyfish said:


> getting back on subject....
> If your fish seems to not improve with the bettafix or the finrot gets worse I strongly suggest picking up some aquarium salt.Aquarium salt has done wonders for some of my fish.


 Ya,I'm gonna do another water change later.(Already changed it today)But ya if that doesn't help I will definently get aquarium salt.


----------



## Luimeril (Dec 29, 2010)

btw, the new betta i got, just today, has mild fin rot, AND is living in a 1 gallon until i can get him a 2.5 gallon. not my choice, but it was all i had at the moment. easy to fix, so i'm not stressing.

also, dude. puppies need your attention DAILY, like.... every moment you can give them. shove them outside their first few weeks with you, and you're going to have a mess on your hands. both Bear, and Beu, were inside dogs the first few years of their lives, and Bear was Chow Chow and German Shepard dog mixed. BIG boy, from the time he was a puppy, till he passed at age 11. dogs are social creatures who NEED a pack, be it with humans or dogs. deprive them of that, and you're going to have either a hyper dog, or an aggressive dog.


----------



## bettafreak33 (Jan 30, 2011)

turtle10 said:


> Why though? Do you not realize that you can't leave baby animals outside? Why don't you want to provide care for your puppy?


 Baby birds r outside.So are just about every other baby animals.


----------



## turtle10 (Dec 30, 2010)

bettafreak33 said:


> Baby birds r outside.So are just about every other baby animals.


Yes but they have their parents to care for them. Plus they are WILD animals. Dogs are DOMESTIC. A puppy left outside will SUFFER and not develop properly. PERIOD.


----------



## bettafreak33 (Jan 30, 2011)

Not ALL dogs are domestic.Wolves,cayotes,etc..)


----------



## Littlebittyfish (Jan 5, 2011)

I could tell a terrifying story about a hawk and a little chihuahua we had when I was reaaally young, but it would be terribly off topic and this isn't the place to discuss puppies. (as much as I love them so) (puppy lived by the way)


----------



## turtle10 (Dec 30, 2010)

bettafreak33 said:


> Not ALL dogs are domestic.Wolves,cayotes,etc..)


Wolves and coyotes are not dogs. Plus you are not getting a wolf or coyote are you? No, you are getting a normal, domesticated puppy.


----------



## bettafreak33 (Jan 30, 2011)

turtle10 said:


> Wolves and coyotes are not dogs. Plus you are not getting a wolf or coyote are you? No, you are getting a normal, domesticated puppy.


 You're wrong.Look up gray wolf on wikipedia.Look at the kingdom,phylum,etc....What do you see all three are canines.;-)


----------



## Luimeril (Dec 29, 2010)

wolves and dogs are DISTANTLY related. there's been hundreds of years worth of separation between them. and, Wolves, Cyots, foxes.... all have their parents to care for them and love on them. your puppy, will have no one, unless it's feeding time. :/


----------



## turtle10 (Dec 30, 2010)

bettafreak33 said:


> You're wrong.Look up gray wolf on wikipedia.Look at the kingdom,phylum,etc....What do you see all three are canines.;-)


LOL canines and dogs are different. All dogs are canines, but not all canines are dogs. So I am actually right. A gray wolf is a canine, but not a dog. Just like all humans are mammals but not all mammals are humans.


----------



## Luimeril (Dec 29, 2010)

PS: this thread is getting ugly, fast. .____o


----------



## turtle10 (Dec 30, 2010)

Luimeril said:


> PS: this thread is getting ugly, fast. .____o


Only because the OP refused to listen to good reason… *sigh*

I wish I could somehow get it into his head that he can't leave a puppy outside, that is all I want :/


----------



## bettafreak33 (Jan 30, 2011)

But they ARE RELATED.


----------



## Luimeril (Dec 29, 2010)

i'm a bleeding heart when it comes to animals. o3o

his puppy, will end up like the neighbor's pits. :/ stubborn, barking all hours of the night, aggressive to other humans because of lack of training.... sad, sad fate for any dog.


----------



## Luimeril (Dec 29, 2010)

bettafreak33 said:


> But they ARE RELATED.


that does NOT matter. fact of THE matter is, your puppy will grow up to be an unsociable dog, who barks at ANYONE passing by, rushes the fence, and may end up biting someone, if not properly socialized as a puppy. whoop-dee-doo, you MAY let it inside the first week. that is NOT enough time to properly socialize ANY creature.


----------



## Littlebittyfish (Jan 5, 2011)

so...how bout them fishies?:lol:


----------



## Luimeril (Dec 29, 2010)

fish!  *short attention span* i got a new boy today. a delta, for four bux. he has fin rot, though. :< gotta treat him for that, and perk him up alot. i wanna see his true colors. :d but~ i don't wanna thread-jack this one, to talk about my fish. >.>; i have a thread of my own in the Pictures thread. :d


----------



## turtle10 (Dec 30, 2010)

bettafreak33 said:


> But they ARE RELATED.


I didn't say they weren't. You said they were dogs, and I was just correcting you.

Apes and humans are related, doesn't mean we require the same care.

Wolves and dogs are GENETICALLY similar, but personality and temperament wise they are not. So it really doesn't matter that they are related.

The point is your puppy HAS TO HAVE proper care. That means being inside with humans, and only going outside to pee pee or play (ALWAYS supervised). PLEASE don't get a puppy if your are just going to leave it outside to suffer in lonely misery. They need to constantly be stimulated.


----------



## bettafreak33 (Jan 30, 2011)

turtle10 said:


> I didn't say they weren't. You said they were dogs, and I was just correcting you.
> 
> Apes and humans are related, doesn't mean we require the same care.
> 
> ...


 You support PETA don't you?


----------



## Littlebittyfish (Jan 5, 2011)

To the OP, I suggest you join a good dog or chihuahua message board.Dogster has a nice message board area.This isn't really the place to discuss new puppy. I do agree with what everyone is saying though.You could ask advise on keeping outdoor dogs on the dog message board though maybe?I am sure they will say most of what everyone is trying to tell you here however.


----------



## turtle10 (Dec 30, 2010)

bettafreak33 said:


> You support PETA don't you?


No actually, I don't. PETA doesn't want anyone to own pets at all. I just want people to treat their pets right.


This may sound harsh, but it is true:

If you just leave your puppy outside that is animal abuse. Plain and simple. You will be depriving it of the stimulation and play that it absolutely NEEDS. A puppy requires MUCH more care than just food, water, and a vet.


----------



## bettafreak33 (Jan 30, 2011)

Littlebittyfish said:


> To the OP, I suggest you join a good dog or chihuahua message board.Dogster has a nice message board area.This isn't really the place to discuss new puppy. I do agree with what everyone is saying though.You could ask advise on keeping outdoor dogs on the dog message board though maybe?I am sure they will say most of what everyone is trying to tell you here however.


 I didn't start this thread asking everyone if I needed to add anything besides bettafix.I mentioned I would be tight on money because I am getting a puppy.And they just started to blow up at me.


----------



## turtle10 (Dec 30, 2010)

bettafreak33 said:


> I didn't start this thread asking everyone if I needed to add anything besides bettafix.I mentioned I would be tight on money because I am getting a puppy.And they just started to blow up at me.


I didn't blow up. I am just trying to ensure that your dog doesn't have issues. I have told you what you need to do, it is just up to you to actually do it. Unfortunately I can't take care of your animals for you, so yeah I am going to say something if you are doing it wrong.

You also got angry at us for telling you not to use the betta fix. So this all happened before the dogs.


----------



## jespenguin (Feb 13, 2011)

You asked how to treat finrot, aquarium salt was suggested. You got bettafix, that was advised against because it harms bettas. You persisted to use it, and say you cant find salt? I work at a grocery store that sells both aquarium and uniodized. So, regardless of the puppy, the fish is suffering because of the sheer neglect to listen. I hope your snappy comebacks make you feel cool. 

On an unrelated note, this thread motivated me to gravel vac and do some PWC's. Sometimes I feel like the furry friends get my attention, but clearly there are worse fish owners as well.


----------



## bettafreak33 (Jan 30, 2011)

turtle10 said:


> I didn't blow up. I am just trying to ensure that your dog doesn't have issues. I have told you what you need to do, it is just up to you to actually do it. Unfortunately I can't take care of your animals for you, so yeah I am going to say something if you are doing it wrong.
> 
> You also got angry at us for telling you not to use the betta fix. So this all happened before the dogs.


 I didn't get angry that ya'll told me not to use it.I got mad because someone blew up at me because she told me that it was "bad"for my betta.(I only gave him HALF the dose)


----------



## turtle10 (Dec 30, 2010)

bettafreak33 said:


> I didn't get angry that ya'll told me not to use it.I got mad because someone blew up at me because she told me that it was "bad"for my betta.(I only gave him HALF the dose)


Because it basically is bad for your betta. It may heal the fin rot, but it will do that while destroying their kidneys. And that is not a good reason to get mad at some one.


----------



## TheCrysCat (Mar 14, 2011)

And giving a crap about an animal is not the same as being part of a group who seems to have a serious grudge against mankind


----------



## bettafreak33 (Jan 30, 2011)

jespenguin said:


> You asked how to treat finrot, aquarium salt was suggested. You got bettafix, that was advised against because it harms bettas. You persisted to use it, and say you cant find salt? I work at a grocery store that sells both aquarium and uniodized. So, regardless of the puppy, the fish is suffering because of the sheer neglect to listen. I hope your snappy comebacks make you feel cool.
> 
> On an unrelated note, this thread motivated me to gravel vac and do some PWC's. Sometimes I feel like the furry friends get my attention, but clearly there are worse fish owners as well.


 I got it BEFORE I started this thread.


----------



## turtle10 (Dec 30, 2010)

TheCrysCat said:


> And giving a crap about an animal is not the same as being part of a group who seems to have a serious grudge against mankind


What?


----------



## turtle10 (Dec 30, 2010)

bettafreak33 said:


> I got it BEFORE I started this thread.


Yes, but it was advised that you stop after you got it.


----------



## TheCrysCat (Mar 14, 2011)

turtle10 said:


> What?


 I was referring to PETA and how they seem to always put animals way, way, before people. Sorry, haven't read much about them lately


----------



## turtle10 (Dec 30, 2010)

TheCrysCat said:


> I was referring to PETA and how they seem to always put animals way, way, before people. Sorry, haven't read much about them lately


Oh right lol. Yeah they do that. I don't really agree with some of the methods they employ.


----------



## TheCrysCat (Mar 14, 2011)

Me neither. Do you remember the "sea kittens" thing a while back? I'm not sure if it was a myth or not, but it SOUNDS like something they would do. And I remember being about nine or so and seeing this horrible picture of a skinned dog on some flyer they created... that was meant for children.


----------



## turtle10 (Dec 30, 2010)

TheCrysCat said:


> Me neither. Do you remember the "sea kittens" thing a while back? I'm not sure if it was a myth or not, but it SOUNDS like something they would do. And I remember being about nine or so and seeing this horrible picture of a skinned dog on some flyer they created... that was meant for children.


For children? How traumatizing. What was the sea kittens thing? Do I even want to know lol?


----------



## Littlebittyfish (Jan 5, 2011)

from personal experience..I have used bettafix, and it didn't do a thing for my betta.Bettafix is meant to help heal the fins, but not cure the problem.the problem being dirty water,ammonia..you really do need to do more then once a week water changes for your little fish pal. He will thankyou with his health and new fin growth!
otherwise, your fish will just continue to get fin rot over and over..and then you will end up dosing him bettafix over and over....and eventually it will probably kill him.

I would never buy or use bettafix again on my fish. My fish lived. My sister tried bettafix on her fish and he died... she used the appropriate dosage.Some fish are more sensitive than others, and some are more prone to finrot then others.

Time,declorinated water, aquarium salt and frequent water changes is what helps heal finrot.


----------



## TheCrysCat (Mar 14, 2011)

turtle10 said:


> For children? How traumatizing. What was the sea kittens thing? Do I even want to know lol?


 Basically, they tried to get people to call fish "sea kittens" because no one would ever harm a sea kitten!


----------



## turtle10 (Dec 30, 2010)

TheCrysCat said:


> Basically, they tried to get people to call fish "sea kittens" because no one would ever harm a sea kitten!


That is so ridiculous. Sorry PETA, but humans are omnivores. Being a vegan or vegetarian is UNNATURAL. People eat meat and fish, it is how we were designed. When I get hungry, I eat. If that happens to be protein, well then sorry. My body needs it. I don't agree with many of the fishing methods and over fishing, but at the same time I am going to survive, even if that means eating a fish that humans killed.


----------



## Littlebittyfish (Jan 5, 2011)

TheCrysCat said:


> Basically, they tried to get people to call fish "sea kittens" because no one would ever harm a sea kitten!


I am a vegan, and I don't agree with most the crap they come up with.:lol:


----------



## Littlebittyfish (Jan 5, 2011)

(((wanders off to go baby-talk my fish his new nickname)))
:lol:


----------



## TheCrysCat (Mar 14, 2011)

Agreed. I happen to enjoy meat, and I'm not going to give it up because some people are whining at me  And yeah, I think that's what I'm going to call my fish xD


----------



## turtle10 (Dec 30, 2010)

Littlebittyfish said:


> (((wanders off to go baby-talk my fish his new nickname)))
> :lol:


*decides to also talk to her fish* lol

Yeah I know a lot of vegans/vegetarians that have issues with them. I hate how they throw red paint on people that wear fur. I don't agree with fur but there are better ways to get the point across. Plus what if they were wearing fake fur?


----------



## TheCrysCat (Mar 14, 2011)

And it's still causing damage to peoples' property, which is illegal.


----------



## turtle10 (Dec 30, 2010)

TheCrysCat said:


> And it's still causing damage to peoples' property, which is illegal.


Oh I didn't even think about that. Then why don't they get in trouble?


----------



## cjayBetta (Jan 18, 2011)

Wow this thread is retarted... Almost as bad as that Breeder guy who doesn't listen... I wonder if this is his little brother? That being said. These people were just giving you advice. A HUGE thing of AQ salt is 4$..... Fin rot able to be treated by that OR just really clean water. Im not even gunna comment on the dog because I dont think he is real.


----------



## TheCrysCat (Mar 14, 2011)

Yeah, at first I thought the kid was legit, just sorta immature, but now... it just reeks of trolling. And I wish I had seen the saga of this breeder guy, cuz I've heard him mentioned several times


----------



## Luimeril (Dec 29, 2010)

PETA hates us all. >3> our bettas should have a minimum of 15 gallons per fish, they say. i agree that bettas should NEVER live in vases, but honestly, who can afford 15 gallons for one fish? what about collage students, who use the fish for relaxation like some do? what about the business man, who wants something to liven up his office, and to look at to relax from that stressful meeting? what about people like me, who can't afford or house huge tanks like that? :/ i'd LOVE to give my fish 15 gallons each, but.... it's just not logical. .___O


----------



## turtle10 (Dec 30, 2010)

Luimeril said:


> PETA hates us all. >3> our bettas should have a minimum of 15 gallons per fish, they say. i agree that bettas should NEVER live in vases, but honestly, who can afford 15 gallons for one fish? what about collage students, who use the fish for relaxation like some do? what about the business man, who wants something to liven up his office, and to look at to relax from that stressful meeting? what about people like me, who can't afford or house huge tanks like that? :/ i'd LOVE to give my fish 15 gallons each, but.... it's just not logical. .___O


While I love my bettas, 15 minimum is over kill. Yes they have more room than that in the wild, but these are domesticated bettas who actually wouldn't stand a chance in their "natural" environment. For domestic bettas honestly 2-5 gallons is great for one betta.


----------



## TheCrysCat (Mar 14, 2011)

Fifteen gallons?! Pfft, I have no room.


----------



## Luimeril (Dec 29, 2010)

me neither! that'd take up my whole room! i'd have no place to sleep! x-X


----------



## TheCrysCat (Mar 14, 2011)

Same here! I'd have to become half-fish and live amongst them!


----------



## bettafreak33 (Jan 30, 2011)

Hey,guys I just wanted to say that I'm sorry when I got harsh.I'll listen to advice from now on.(I tend to freak out when I see something wrong with my bettas)


----------



## turtle10 (Dec 30, 2010)

bettafreak33 said:


> Hey,guys I just wanted to say that I'm sorry when I got harsh.I'll listen to advice from now on.(I tend to freak out when I see something wrong with my bettas)


Just know that we have the best interest of your pets and all the advice that has been given about both the puppy and the fish is right and should be followed


----------



## bettafreak33 (Jan 30, 2011)

turtle10 said:


> Just know that we have the best interest of your pets and all the advice that has been given about both the puppy and the fish is right and should be followed


 O.k thanks


----------



## bettafreak33 (Jan 30, 2011)

And about the puppy(I know this isn't the place for it)I will try to convince my parents about her coming inside.Let me warn you though that will be VERY HARD.


----------



## TheCrysCat (Mar 14, 2011)

Thanks for apologizing  And I understand having to convince parents about pet care :/ Just try your best, and if you can't convince them, maybe hang out with your puppy outside? If the weather isn't bad I mean.


----------



## bettafreak33 (Jan 30, 2011)

TheCrysCat said:


> Thanks for apologizing  And I understand having to convince parents about pet care :/ Just try your best, and if you can't convince them, maybe hang out with your puppy outside? If the weather isn't bad I mean.


 Ya,when I get her(the puppy)It will be well into spring and school will be almost over,so will baseball so I will have alot of time to play with her


----------



## turtle10 (Dec 30, 2010)

bettafreak33 said:


> And about the puppy(I know this isn't the place for it)I will try to convince my parents about her coming inside.Let me warn you though that will be VERY HARD.


Is there any way you can not get her? I know that sounds tough but wouldn't you rather her have a home where she can be socialized? Tell you parents that puppies must be socialized inside or else they will have problems.


----------



## bettafreak33 (Jan 30, 2011)

turtle10 said:


> Is there any way you can not get her? I know that sounds tough but wouldn't you rather her have a home where she can be socialized? Tell you parents that puppies must be socialized inside or else they will have problems.


 Well I could tell them that but you have NO idea how hard it is to convince my dad to get a puppy.She will be around a lot of people(my mom babysits)so even if she can't stay inside she will be getting A LOT of attention.


----------



## Luimeril (Dec 29, 2010)

i think everyone freaks out when something goes wrong with one of our babies. thank you for apologizing, though. :3


----------



## turtle10 (Dec 30, 2010)

bettafreak33 said:


> Well I could tell them that but you have NO idea how hard it is to convince my dad to get a puppy.She will be around a lot of people(my mom babysits)so even if she can't stay inside she will be getting A LOT of attention.


So the people will be outside all day?


----------



## bettafreak33 (Jan 30, 2011)

Knowing me and my friends,yes.


----------



## turtle10 (Dec 30, 2010)

I really do hope so. I know you want to provide the best care for you dog, so just know that if it isn't socialized and trained she will most likely develop issues like separation anxiety or aggression.


----------

